# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Besoin d'aide pour sauver l'association Les chats de Stéril'matou

## Constance_801

Bonjour à tous, 

Beaucoup içi nous connaissent mais je vais quand même faire une présentation brève de notre association. L'association Stéril'matou existe depuis 10 ans, elle a pour but la stérilisation de chats errants. Au fil des années nous avons secouru beaucoup de chats et prit en charge certains ne pouvant rester dans la rue.

Aujourd'hui nous avons 33 chats à charge. Nous essayons de continuer la stérilisation de chattes errantes. 11 ont été stérilisées sur une commune en un mois. 
Mais depuis plusieurs mois les dons sont rares voir inexistants. 
Nous essayons d'effectuer des collectes mais on ne peut pas en faire autant qu'en temps normal. Nous avons une page facebook avec des objets à vendre au profit de l'association.

Nos protégés ont besoin d'etre vermifugés en urgence. Et les factures vétérinaires s'accumulent. La majorité de nos protégés ont des pathologies lourdes ( coryza chronique, felv, gingivite, fiv, troubles neurologiques, diabétique) donc ils ont besoin de soins réguliers. 

Je fais appel à vous car je ne sais plus quoi faire. On ne peut pas laisser nos protégés sans soins. 
Les dons sont déductibles d'impots.

Si vous souhaitez nous aider, toute aide est la bienvenue. Don financiers, vermifuges, anti puces, croquettes, litières, arbres à chats... 
Vos dons sont à envoyer chez Stéril'Matou 6 route des polonais 80100 Abbeville
Nous avons également un compte paypal sterilmatou@sfr.fr

Nos protégés comptent sur votre aide. Vous êtes leur dernier espoir.

----------


## doriant

possibilité d'acheter des objets dont le montant sera reversé a stérilmatou si vous la soutenez >> BOUTIQUE EN PAGE 1: POUR AIDER LE COMBAT DE VOTRE CHOIX  (actifs présents sur rescue)

----------


## Constance_801

Merci Doriant  :Smile: 

Halloween a vu le vétérinaire ce jour. Il est au sein de l'association depuis 8 ans, il a toujours été timide mais n'a jamais eu de soucis de santé. Sauf que depuis 3/4 jours il est amorphe, il a perdu du poids. Il ne vient plus réclamer ses papouilles.
Après un bilan sanguin qui est normal, le vétérinaire a effectué un test fiv/felv qui s'est révélé doublement positif  :Frown: 
Il est sous corticoides et antibiotique pendant 9 jours pour soulager son inflammation buccale qui justifie son apathie.

----------


## Pascale_80

Pour faire entrer un peu d'argent dans les caisses afin de régler les factures vétérinaires nous avons créer cette boutique. Où l'intégralité des ventes et au profit de l'association. En voici le lien : 

https://www.facebook.com/Boutique-de...04608344342570

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Pascale_80

Nos petits protégés Vieillissent, d'autres sont malades depuis des mois, des années, leur naissance pour certains. Cela a un coût, plus ou moins élevés. Nous faisons au mieux et au moins coûteux. La crise sanitaire nous empêche depuis plus d'un an de mettre en place des actions qui nous permettrait de faire entrer des fonds dans les caisses. Pour autant il faut payer le vétérinaire. Nous avons une boutique, nous essayons au maximum de trouver ce qui pourrait se vendre mais à petit prix. Et donc il faut fabriquer beaucoup pour avoir beaucoup. Ca prend du temps, que nous n'avons pas toujours. Alors il faut sans cesse quémander, on nous accuse d'ailleurs souvent de ne rien faire d'autres que des appels au don. Pour autant, le mois dernier nous avons stérilisés une dizaine de chats. Et chaque jour certains de nos protégés reçoivent leurs soins, chaque jour ils sont tous nourris, chaque jour leurs litières sont faites. Nous n'avons jamais été subventionné, nous ne recevons aucune aide à part la votre. Sans VOUS nos chats MEURENT.
Nous avons dû repousser le dernier chèque du vétérinaire. La date limite est le 30 avril. 10 jours pour trouver 2000 euros .

Pour nous aider, pour les aider :

https://www.leetchi.com/.../dette-veterinaire-a-solder...
www.teaming.net/sterilmatou
Paypal : sterilmatou@sfr.fr

Vous pouvez partager un maximum pour nous aider, et sachez que même 1 nous aide grandement. Merci infiniment par avance pour votre aide

----------


## aurore27

Un don sera posté demain. Courage Pascale.

----------


## Pascale_80

> Un don sera posté demain. Courage Pascale.


Merci pour votre aide

----------


## ULTRA67

Don fait sur leetchi . Bravo pour tous ce que vous faites

----------


## GloriaR

merci pour votre travail incroyable!
il est difficile de regarder ces chats sans larmes!

----------


## Pascale_80

Si 2000 personnes donnaient 1 le chèque pourrait être honoré. Là je panique, j'ai déjà demandé au vétérinaire de le repousser une fois. Nous n'avons toujours pas les 2000 euros sur le compte. Je remercie toutes les personnes qui ont déjà envoyé pour nous aider. Mais si d'autres personnes ne nous aides pas, ça ne sera pas suffisant. J'ai demandé de l'aide à de grandes associations, qui ne me répondent même pas 
Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je n'en dors plus 

Ce soir grâce à l'aide que nous avons déjà reçu, il manque encore 1317 euros sur les 2064 euros qu'il nous faut.
N'hésitez pas à partager. Merci infiniment

----------


## Nounoune

Petite participation envoyée par paypal.
Courage ::

----------


## Pascale_80

Merci beaucoup Nounoune

----------


## Pascale_80

Ce matin, il manque encore 849 euros pour honorer le chèque qui doit déjà être parti à l'encaissement. Si nous ne les trouvons pas rapidement, il sera refusé 😢

----------


## INCALINE

Je viens de vous faire un petit don de 30 € sur la cagnotte Leetchi. Dans quelles conditions vous délivrez les reçus fiscaux?

----------


## Pascale_80

Sur simple demande Incaline

----------


## juliebs8

Bonjour, je viens juste de faire un petit don pour votre association, tenez nous au courant de lavancée des choses !
Merci énormément pour ce que vous faites bon courage

----------


## aurore27

Un don sera posté demain.

----------


## Pascale_80

Merci beaucoup à tous ceux qui nous ont déjà aidé. Ce soir il manque encore 632 euros pour que le chèque puisse être honoré 🙁d'autres petites choses ont été ajouté à notre boutique

----------


## Pascale_80

Notre semaine commence mal. Le chèque du vétérinaire est en passe d'être refusé. Nous avons reçu un appel de la banque. Il manque encore 250 euros sur les 2064 nécessaires 😢

----------


## POLKA67

Petit don fait via paypal à l'instant.

----------


## Constance_801

Un énorme merci à tous 😘 
Grâce à votre aide, votre participation, votre soutien nous avons pu envoyer vos justificatifs de dons envoyés lundi à notre conseiller bancaire afin qu'il accepte de passer le chèque en attente. 
Vous nous avez sauvé de gros soucis...
Malheureusement l'état de l'association est au plus bas, nous ne savons plus quoi faire. Nous payons tout ce que nous pouvons avec nos revenus personnels mais ils ne sont pas énormes. 
Nous n'avons plus aucune solution 😞

----------


## aurore27

pourquoi ne pas tenter de faire une brocante ? Organiser un concours avec l'achat de tickets, lots à la fin du concours ?

----------


## Constance_801

Avec la situation actuelle, il n'y a plus de brocante. Et encore faudrait avoir des objets a vendre...
J'ai tenté avec des boîtes de chocolat et autre en vain. Peu de participants. 
Nous essayons de programmer une collecte de croquettes pour juin.

----------


## phacélie

Avez-vous essayé d'inscrire votre association parmi les projets bénéficiaires des gouttes d'eau du moteur de recherche lilo ?

----------


## Pascale_80

Bonjour, pour vous répondre phalécie, nous sommes sur le moteur de recherche lilo.
Nous avons une boutique également sur Facebook pour vendre des articles afin de régler les factures vétérinaires.
Nos calendriers 2022 sont déjà en vente, et actuellement il y a aussi des bracelets.

----------


## Pascale_80

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...04608344342570

https://www.facebook.com/10460834434...6034950866573/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=406036014199800&id=1046083443  42570

https://www.facebook.com/104608344342570/posts/406034950866573/

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour Pascale,
Tout le monde n'a pas de compte fb, c'est pourquoi j'avais parlé de lilo, à l'époque j'y avais cherché votre asso sans succès et je ne l'y vois toujours pas. :: 
 Vous pourriez mettre le lien vers votre projet sur lilo ?

----------


## Pascale_80

https://www.lilo.org/factures-veterinaires/

----------


## phacélie

Ah, voilà pourquoi je n'avais pas trouvé, le projet porte un autre nom que celui de votre association, vous faites bien de donner le lien.
Don de 500 gouttes fait à l'instant  ::

----------


## Pascale_80

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Pascale_80

Voici nos dernières factures à régler. Si certains d'entre vous peuvent nous aider. Sans oublier la possibilité de faire avec le moteur de recherche lilo https://www.lilo.org/factures-veterinaires/

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## cbb44

je vous envoie un petit chèque contre un calendrier  ::

----------


## Pascale_80

N'ayant pas réuni le montant total du chèque de 2192,43€ qui doit être déposé par le vétérinaire ce mercredi 15 septembre. Je lui ai demandé de reporter le dépôt. Mais celui-ci me demande de faire un gros apport au plus vite afin d'accepter. Nous avons actuellement 120 euros de disponible et en attente de réception de paiement 177 euros de vente de bijoux et calendriers.
Qui peut encore nous aider ?

----------


## aurore27

J'ai posté le paiement d'une commande faite sur votre page fb.

----------

